# AMD Ryzen 5 3600x vs. AMD Ryzen 7 3700x oder gar Intel?



## NFSMichi (21. Juli 2019)

Hi,

Ich würde mir ein neuen PC zusammenstellen und ich kann mich nicht bei dem Prozessor entscheiden. Gibt es einen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen dem Ryzen 5 3600x und dem Ryzen 7 3700x?  Oder reicht der 5er voll aus für Gaming? Oder ich habe auch über einen Intel i5-9600k oder Intel i7-9700K nachgedacht. 
Kann man pauschal sagen wer der beste Prozessor ist, oder das beste Preis/Leistungverhältnis hat?
Wie gesagt der PC wird nur für Gaming benutzt und wird wahrscheinlich mit einer MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio laufen.
Oder könnt ihr sogar noch andere CPUs empfehlen


----------



## pain474 (21. Juli 2019)

Wenn du in WQHD zockst und den PC auch nur zum Zocken benutzt würde ich den 3600 nehmen.


----------



## rumpeLson (21. Juli 2019)

Für mein Empfinden sollte die Entscheidung eher zwischen dem 3600 und dem 3700x getroffen werden. Der 3600x hat ebenso wie der 3800x keine nennenswerten Vorteile gegenüber dem jeweils günstigeren Pendat. Der 3700x verfügt insgesamt über etwas mehr Leistung als der 3600, insbesondere in Anwendungen. Rein fürs Spielen führt aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht eigentlich kein Weg am 3600 vorbei. 
Wenn man auf Jahre Ruhe haben möchte und sich mit dem Thema gar nicht weiter beschäftigen möchte, wäre evtl der 3700x ratsam. Ich habe mir den 3600er gekauft, weil ich einfach mal wieder Lust zu basteln hatte und mir ohne schlechtes Gewissen die Option offen halte wollte in einem Jahr auf Ryzen 4000 zu wechseln^^.

Bei Intel würde ich aktuell eigentlich nur die absolute Oberklasse empfehlen. In den günstigeren Gefilden würde ich zum Ryzen 3000 tendieren.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. Juli 2019)

NFSMichi schrieb:


> Gibt es einen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen dem Ryzen 5 3600x und dem Ryzen 7 3700x? Oder reicht der 5er voll aus für Gaming?


Der 3700X hat zwei Kerne und vier Threads mehr. Was dir persönlich zum spielen reicht, kannst du nur selbst entscheiden. Möchtest du möglichst viele Bilder pro Sekunde? Dann wähle eine starke CPU in Verbindung mit einer flotten Grafikkarte. Je nach Limit (CPU oder GPU) wärst du dann gleichermaßen gewappnet. Die CPUs von Intel haben nach wie vor eine bessere IPC, zu lasten der Leistungsaufnahme. Da du planst mit einer 2070 Super zu spielen, vermute ich, dass du eher Richtung WQHD als FullHD gehst. In dem Fall wäre eine günstige CPU die bessere Wahl, da du sehr wahrscheinlich im GPU-Limit landest.


> Kann man pauschal sagen wer der beste Prozessor ist, oder das beste Preis/Leistungverhältnis hat?


Nein, denn das hängt immer von den eigenen Bedürfnissen an das System ab. Wer möglichst viele Frames braucht, dem bringt die CPU die beste Preis-/Leistung, welche möglichst viel Leistung bringt. Es gibt allerdings einige CPUs, die wirklich viel Leistung für ihren Preis bringen, z. B. der Ryzen 5 3600.
Du kannst ja gerne mal hier reinschauen: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-5-3600-CPU-274682/Tests/Review-Benchmark-1294767/


----------



## rumpeLson (21. Juli 2019)

Die Aussage bzgl. der IPC würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben. Mir scheint es eher so, als wäre man die IPC betreffend insgesamt eher auf Augenhöhe aktuell. Ggf. Ryzen 3000 etwas schneller in Anwendungen und Intel etwas flotter in Spielen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (21. Juli 2019)

Ich würde es mal anders bergründen: Sockel 1151 ist eigentlich EOL. Von daher, wenn Du das System ne Weile nutzen möchtest, würde ich ein X570-Board (für die Zukunft mit PCI 4.0) und einen 8-Kerner (sollte auch ne ganze Weile ausreichen) nehmen. Du wirst in Zukunft wahrscheinlich eher die Graka aufrüsten und dadurch auch die Auflösung höherschrauben (WQHD und evt. später UHD) und läufst so eh ins GPU-Limit. Auch wenn der Ryzen 3600 nach Preis-Leistungssieger riecht, würde ich heute nicht mehr weniger als 8 Kerne kaufen. Ich betreibe meinen 1800X sogar ohne SMT, weil 8 physische Kerne vollkommen ausreichen, somit besser undervolten kann und Strom spare. Meine Meinung.
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2019)

rumpeLson schrieb:


> Die Aussage bzgl. der IPC würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben. Mir scheint es eher so, als wäre man die IPC betreffend insgesamt eher auf Augenhöhe aktuell. Ggf. Ryzen 3000 etwas schneller in Anwendungen und Intel etwas flotter in Spielen.


Aber auch nur wenn du den 9900K als Vergleich nimmst, beim 9700K zieht der Intel den kürzeren mit Spielen.
Ich würde daher klar den 3700X vor dem 9700K vorziehen. Alleine schon weil der 3700X nicht nur 8 Kerne hat, sondern auch noch 16 Thread.


----------



## rumpeLson (21. Juli 2019)

Liegen denn der 9700K und der 9900K in Spielen von der IPC her weit auseinander? Ich hätte wegen der identischen Architektur und fehlendem Hyperthreading (welches meist zum Spielen eh mehr oder weniger irrelevant ist) auf quasi identische IPC getippt..


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2019)

Kommt aufs Spiel an, ich habe aber Ergebnisse von Spielen gesehen wo der 3700X besser als der 9700K abgeschnitten ist. Natürlich immer im CPU-Limit getestet, denn im GPU-Limit wird es kaum was ausmachen. Ich würde aber immer 16 Thread vor 8 Thread vorziehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Juli 2019)

Warum hält sich das Gerücht dass HT in Spielen nichts bringen würde so extrem hartnäckig? 
Schaut euch den 4770k im Vergleich zum 4670k an. Einen kann man quasi in die Tonne treten und mit dem anderen kommt man noch zurecht ... dürft dreimal raten welcher 


Klar, es  bring nicht in allen fällen etwas, besonders wenn man auch so (*aktuell noch*) genügend Kerne hat, aber das ändert sich mit den Jahren.
Leute die seit Sandy die i5 gekauft haben, waren mmn. immer die Verlierer.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2019)

In Cinebench R20 erreicht der 9700K  4100 Punkte mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ohne HT nachgestellt)

Mit Stock sind es bei mir etwa 3800 Punkte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Arbeitsspeicher auf 3600 MHz)

Mein 9900K erreicht 5300 Punkte mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne.
Mit Stock sind es knapp 5000 Punkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 3600 Punkte könnten daher schon hin kommen, denn zum einem lief mein Arbeitsspeicher auf 3600 MHz und zum anderen hatte ich versehentlich mit 8x 4,7 GHz getestet statt mit 8x 4,6 GHz. Da der 9700K Stock mit 4,6 GHz auf alle Kerne läuft. In dem Test wo ich das Bild her habe ging es um die 8 Kerner. Fand aber dennoch etwas komisch das der 9700K statt den 9900K mit einbezogen wurde...


----------



## facehugger (21. Juli 2019)

Wenn das Geld da ist und du länger Ruhe haben willst: spar nicht beim Unterbau. Mein i7-4770k hat gerade deswegen sein 6. Jahr vollgemacht...

Aktuell würde ich vor allem aus P/L-Sicht entweder zum 3600 oder besser noch zum 3700X greifen. Intel bietet für's gleiche Geld entweder kein SMT oder ist dann(deutlich) teurer.

Gruß


----------



## Gerwald (21. Juli 2019)

Wenn du alle 2 Jahre die CPU tauscht und eh nur Spielst ist es egal was du nimmst. Wenn das länger laufen soll würde ich den mit mehr Kernen nehmen.  Auch bei Spielen wird das immer mehr kommen, auch wenn es noch ein wenig dauere wird. Dann darfst ja nicht vergessen dann hast Chat laufen und und und. Das wirst mit einen reinen 8 Kerne zwar auch heute noch schaffen, aber ob es Morgen auch noch so ist. Ich erlebe es immer wieder das Leute die reine 4 Kerner haben heute schon oft Probleme haben. 

Du musst es ja mal so auch sehen, ob du da jetzt in einen Spiel 90 oder 105 FPS hast. Das kannst mit freien Augen in den Bereich nicht mehr sehen.  Ab WQHD bringt die schnellere CPU dann eh kaum mehr was. 

Ich würde wenn die drei zur Auswahl stehen zum 3700 oder mit X greifen. Der hat 8 Kerne und 16T.  Für die Zukunft bis da mal auf der Sichern Seite. Wenn das ganze ein paar Jahre laufen soll dann würde ich auch ein 570 ( hab ich auch genommen) oder wenn verfügbar ein 550 nehmen. Heute ist das sicher noch weniger, aber bis du die Grafikkarte tauscht haben die alle PCI 4 und dann ärgerst dich.


----------



## pizzazz (21. Juli 2019)

Der Unterschied besteht im Wesentlichen aus 2 Kernen mehr beim 3700x. Bei Spielen, die stärker parallel programmiert sind, wird also der 3700x besser sein.
Welche Spiele sind das? Nun, in erster Linie zukünftige, weshalb der 3700x langfristig klar die bessere Wahl darstellt.
(Ende der simplen Antwort)
---------------
(Beginn der komplizierteren Antwort, nur bei Interesse weiterlesen)
Da aktuelle Spiele das noch nicht ausreizen, hat der 3600x noch keinen Nachteil, das wird aber nicht so bleiben.
Die Auslastung der CPU-Kerne kannst Du z.B. in YT-videos sehen (Sucheingabe 3600x vs 3700x etc.) Die Sechskerner - auch die von intel - zeigen bei Spielen, die mehr als 6 bzw. 12 Threads unterstützen, schon deutlich mehr Last pro Thread. Dann, wenn der erste Thread mal nahe die 100% gelangt, wird das negativ auf die Bildwiederholrate durchschlagen. Aber wie gesagt, wie die Tests durchgehend zeigen: im Moment reichen die 6-Kerner noch gut hin.


----------



## fotoman (21. Juli 2019)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal anders bergründen: Sockel 1151 ist eigentlich EOL.


Wenn ich mir heute einen PC zusammen baue, ist mir das vollkomen egal. Die Kiste läuft 6-8 Jahre (ich komme eher aus der Intel-Ecke, wo man HW nur selten nach 1-2 Jahren verschrottet) und "Ersatzteile" wie SSDs, Ram oder Grafikkarten wird man auch in 8 Jahren noch mit PCIe 3.0 kaufen können.

Trotzdem würde ich heute den R7 3700x kaufen. Der dürfte vermutlcih ein paar Jahre länger den Wunsch nach einem neuen PC hinaus zögern ohne heute exorbitant mehr zu kosten (wenn man ein günstiges Board findet). Wenn ich unbedingt sparen müsste, dann würde es der R5 3600 zusammen mit einem Billigboard (und einem Händler, der es kostenlos mit Ryzen 3xxx konformen BIOS liefert). Bei jemandem,,d er 600€ für eine Grafikkarte hergibt, sehe ich diesen Sparwunsch aber nicht gegeben.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe meinen 1800X sogar ohne SMT, weil 8 physische Kerne vollkommen ausreichen, somit besser undervolten kann und Strom spare. Meine Meinung.


Na gut, wenn man bezahlte Leistung freiwillig verschenkt, um 5 Cent für Strom zu sparen, kann man das ja tun. Mein i9 läuft gerade wieder mit max. 200W (normal 150W), damit der Videokonverter ein paar Minuten schneller fertig ist.

Will ich Strom sparen, schalte ich den Tischlüfter aus (der mehr Krach macht wie die CPU-/Gehäuselüfter des i9 bei 200W), welcher gerade mangeles Klimaanlge für etwas Luftbewegung im Raum sorgt. Das Teil frisst 30W, und zwar nicht nur dann, wenn die CPU dies mal brauchen kann, sondern heute wohl 12h und mehr. Da sind mir die weiteren 30-40W Mehrverbrauch über knapp 38 Minuten Videoencoding vollkommen egal und und ich bin damit lieber 1,5 Min. schneller fertig wie riesige 0,3 Cent zu sparen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Die CPUs von Intel haben nach wie vor eine bessere IPC, zu lasten der Leistungsaufnahme.



Du meinst wohl eher die höhere Kernleistung, welche mit hohem Takt und einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme erkauft wird. Die IPC an sich ist bei AMD jetzt ja vor Intel, der Takt nur eben nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. Juli 2019)

Auf YouTube-Videos gebe ich zwar nicht so viel, aber hier sieht es zumindest so aus, als hätte Intel in Sachen Spielen nach wie vor die Nase vorn: Link
In Anwendungen dreht sich dann der Vorteil zugunsten AMD.

Ich plane ohnehin selbst so einen Test zu machen. Aber ab morgen ist erstmal Abgabewoche angesagt. Danach, wenn ich wieder in Freiheit leben kann, wird das erledigt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. Juli 2019)

Bitte teste auch mal ohne SMT. Beim Ryzen 3000 scheint SMT imo leider zu bremsen. so dass ein R9 3900X durchaus einen 9900k überflügeln kann, sich der 3700X vor dem 9700k eingliedert und ein 3600X dem 9600KF Feuer gibt.
Hinsichtlich IPC und YT-Videos. Wem glaubt man jetzt? Hier bei dem Video schaut es genau gegensätzlich zu Hardware Unboxed aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1L3Hz1d6Y9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGfIgDFXDUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cm9W6YHLa_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. Juli 2019)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Bitte teste auch mal ohne SMT. Beim Ryzen 3000 scheint SMT imo leider zu bremsen. so dass ein R9 3900X durchaus einen 9900k überflügeln kann, sich der 3700X vor dem 9700k eingliedert und ein 3600X dem 9600KF Feuer gibt.


Einen Schnelltest ohne SMT habe ich beim 3900X bereits gemacht. Dies bescheinigt der CPU eine um 5- 10 Prozent höhere Leistung (in Spielen). Für den Index und die Print werden die CPUs aber so getestet, wie sie ab Werk kommen.



> Hinsichtlich IPC und YT-Videos. Wem glaubt man jetzt? Hier bei dem Video schaut es genau gegensätzlich zu Hardware Unboxed aus.


Genau deshalb mag ich diese Vergleiche nicht. Jeder testet anders und bei jedem kommt am Ende auch etwas anderes heraus. Ich vertraue daher nur auf meine eigenen Benchmarks.


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. Juli 2019)

@fotoman: Jeder hat so sein An -und Einsichten. Aber ich kann Dir versichern, das ich ohne SMT keine Performance liegen lasse. Im Gegenteil, denn manche Programme/Spiele laufen sogar besser oder die Frametimes werden sauberer. Außerdem wirkt sich das "Stromsparen" positiv auf die Abwärme der CPU aus.
Andere Frage: Was bringen Dir 150/200W Verbrauch an Performance? 10-20 FPS oder beim Redern 10-20 Sek.? So what?
Brauche ich mehr Leistung, schlte ich SMT einfach wieder zu 
Gruß T.


----------



## Gerry1984 (26. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> [...]Die CPUs von Intel haben nach wie vor eine bessere IPC, zu lasten der Leistungsaufnahme.[...]





sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher die höhere Kernleistung, welche mit hohem Takt und einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme erkauft wird. Die IPC an sich ist bei AMD jetzt ja vor Intel, der Takt nur eben nicht.





PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Auf YouTube-Videos gebe ich zwar nicht so viel, aber hier sieht es zumindest so aus, als hätte Intel in Sachen Spielen nach wie vor die Nase vorn: Link
> In Anwendungen dreht sich dann der Vorteil zugunsten AMD.
> 
> Ich plane ohnehin selbst so einen Test zu machen. Aber ab morgen ist erstmal Abgabewoche angesagt. Danach, wenn ich wieder in Freiheit leben kann, wird das erledigt.



Ich habe einige Tests gesehen wo die IPC in Spielen fast gleich ist, in einigen ist Intel vorn, in einigen AMD.

Ist neben der Optimierung des Codes auf Architekturen immer die Frage was man für einen Speicher verwendet und mit welchen Timings. Wenn IPC-Tests dann bitte auch mit angeben welcher Speicher benutzt wird und mit gleicher Kernanzahl testen. Um wirklich die IPC takt- und kernormiert zu ermitteln sollte auch der gleiche und am besten auch angmessen schnelle Speicher verwendet werden.

Leider lässt sich Zen2 nicht so gut takten wie erhofft. Ein Intel mit richtig schnellem RAM und >5,1GHz OC ist dann schon noch bis zu 25% schneller in Extremszenarien, da fehlt AMD noch was 

Ich werde meinen 7600K aber wohl trotzdem in Rente in den HTPC schicken und mein Gaming Rig mit einem 3700X  aufrüsten


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Juli 2019)

Ja aber muss man unbedingt übertakten ?
Mein ryzen 3700x läuft auf allen Kernen bei 4.35 GHz 
Und das ohne Hand anzulegen denke das dies als automatisches hochtakten reicht
Verstehe es nicht das alle sich aufregen das die 4.4 GHz nicht erreicht werden da dies ja nur der Turbotakt ist wenn alle Kerne schon fast auf der Geschwindigkeit Takten
Vielleicht sehe ich auch irgendwas nicht aber bin total zufrieden


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Verstehe es nicht das alle sich aufregen das die 4.4 GHz nicht erreicht werden da dies ja nur der Turbotakt ist wenn alle Kerne schon fast auf der Geschwindigkeit Takten


Der Turbo Boost kommt normalerweise nur dann zustande wenn nicht alle Kerne ausgelastet sind auf nur 1 oder 2 Kerne und das nicht ständig und kann daher auch nur kurz anliegen. AMD versucht aber bereits ab Werk aus alle Kerne so hoch wie möglich zu takten und das hat normal auch nichts mehr mit dem Turbo Boost was zu tun. Finde ich aber gut das der Prozessor bereits von selbst versucht das max. zu takten.


----------



## Gerry1984 (26. Juli 2019)

Mir ist es egal ob man selber übertaktet oder das die CPU für mich macht. Schade ist halt nur das bei Zen2 offenbar eine Taktwall bei etwa 4,3GHz herrscht und darüber kaum noch was geht, ob manuell oder automatisch spielt da keine Rolle. Hätte ein wenig mehr erwartet.

Mal sehen was mit dem 3700X mit fetter Custom WaKü, ausgereiften Bios und PBO so geht


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

Ist bei AMD nichts neues, aber früher wurde zumindest weniger angegeben und so war jeder Glücklich der doch mehr erreichen konnte. Ist mit Nvidia Grafikkarten nicht anders, sie erreichen auch mehr als vom Hersteller vorgegeben. Hier wäre auch jeder enttäuscht wenn weniger erreicht werden würde als in Artikelbeschreibungen vor dem Kauf zu lesen war.

(AMD Grafikkarten kenne ich nicht, daher beziehe ich mich mit diesem Beitrag auf Nvidia.)


----------



## markus1612 (26. Juli 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal ob man selber übertaktet oder das die CPU für mich macht. Schade ist halt nur das bei Zen2 offenbar eine Taktwall bei etwa 4,3GHz herrscht und darüber kaum noch was geht, ob manuell oder automatisch spielt da keine Rolle. Hätte ein wenig mehr erwartet.
> 
> Mal sehen was mit dem 3700X mit fetter Custom WaKü, ausgereiften Bios und PBO so geht


Und was genau spielt das für eine Rolle?
Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich bei kommender Hardware gar nix mehr erwarte, sondern einfach nur warte.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Juli 2019)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal ob man selber übertaktet oder das die CPU für mich macht. Schade ist halt nur das bei Zen2 offenbar eine Taktwall bei etwa 4,3GHz herrscht und darüber kaum noch was geht, ob manuell oder automatisch spielt da keine Rolle. Hätte ein wenig mehr erwartet.
> 
> Mal sehen was mit dem 3700X mit fetter Custom WaKü, ausgereiften Bios und PBO so geht



Ja was erwartest du den 
Angegeben ist die CPU allcore mit 3.6 GHz 
Packen tut sie automatisch 4.3 GHz allcore
Ist doch mehr als versprochen wurde oder nicht ?
Außerdem kommt die Leistungssteigerung durch den hohen Cache und der IPC zustande 
Da hängt Intel auch seit Jahren hinterher kommt nur noch mit Taktsteigerungen weiter 
Denke das AMD in den nächsten Generationen auch mehr takt hinbekommt 
Ich finde es gut das der Underdog wieder beissen kann


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

Es geht nicht um den Grundtakt, sondern um den Turbo Boost der auch immer mit angegeben wird. Bei dem Turbo Boost handelt es sich nicht um allcore, sondern um den Takt was einzelne Kerne erreichen können, sollten nicht Kerne stark ausgelastet sein. Oft wird der aber fälschlicherweise als allcore erwartet.



Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ja was erwartest du den
> Angegeben ist die CPU allcore mit 3.6 GHz
> Packen tut sie automatisch 4.3 GHz allcore


Vollkommen richtig, da sobald alle Kerne das Maximum versuchen es kein Turbo Boost mehr gibt. 
Schade ist es aber dennoch das AMD kein Allcore mit dem max. Turbo Boost Takt erreichen kann.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Juli 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Grundtakt, sondern um den Turbo Boost der auch immer mit angegeben wird.



Ja das ist richtig der liegt bei einem Kern bei 4.4 GHz 
Vllt wird er nicht erreicht aber dafür 8 Kerne auf 4.3 GHz 
Ist bei manchen echt meckern auf hohem Niveau
Vor allem ist das schöne daß er automatisch so hoch taktet und auch Anfänger so in den Genuss von oc kommen


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

Das meinte ich auch mit dem zweiten Teil aus meinem Beitrag, hatte ich aber erst im Nachhinein noch mit hinzugefügt.
Hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht gelesen gehabt.



Noel1987 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das schöne daß er automatisch so hoch taktet und auch Anfänger so in den Genuss von oc kommen


Finde ich auch, dann muss man sich nicht selbst noch groß damit informieren oder beschäftigen wie und was hierzu unternommen werden muss, da es auch User gibt die sich nicht gut mit OC auskennen.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Juli 2019)

Ja das er nicht allcore die 4.4 erreicht ist sehr schade 
Mit 7nm +++ klappt es bestimmt auch xD

Was ich aber wirklich schade finde ist das die 3000er wärmer werden was trotz oder wegen der 7nm fertig entsteht 
Werde mir jetzt die noctua Lüfter holen um zu schauen wie meine aio leiser und kühler wird 
Sind zwar nur 71 Grad aber hätte es gerne leiser und kühler


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

Das mit der Temperatur war zu erwarten, denn zwar ist alles kleiner geworden aber genau deshalb passt jetzt auch mehr darunter was auch mehr Wärme erzeugen kann. Aber mit guter Kühlung sollte es auch kein Problem sein. Wir bauen mittlerweile Hardware ein was nicht günstig ausfällt und Leistung bringt, da sollte dann auch das Geld für ein guten Kühler nicht zu knapp ausfallen.

Leiser und kühler geht meist nur mit einer guten custom Wakü, kostet aber auch einiges.
Da ich bereits schon eine gute custom Wasserkühlung verbaut hatte machte ich mir auch keine Gedanken zum 9900K was ich mir im November verbaut habe.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Juli 2019)

Ja das stimmt wohl 
Glaube das ich mit meiner Wasserkühlung echt zu sparsam war 
Obwohl die auch nicht günstig war
Vllt wird es ja irgendwann doch ein Umbau und die aio wandert zur Grafikkarte
Ins Gehäuse passen Gott sei Dank 2x 360er rein
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung davon 
Welche kann man denn mit gutem Gewissen kaufen ?
Meine Frau erschlägt mich noch irgendwann


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2019)

Eine Custom Wakü fängt bei etwa 200 Euro an und nach oben gibt es keine Grenzen.

Habe auch ein externen Radiator mit dran und so komme ich selbst im Hochsommer nicht über 500-600 U/min aller Lüfter die ich verbaut habe. Dadurch kann ich meine Grafikkarte bei etwa 45°C halten und meine 9900K was mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne nicht zu knapp ausfällt im Schnitt bei etwa 56°C halten. Natürlich habe ich nicht alles auf einmal verbaut, da eine custom Wakü jederzeit auch erweitert werden kann.

Mit dem was ich bisher da rein gesteckt habe hätte ich mir ein komplettes System neu aufbauen können.
Aber solch eine Wasserkühlung kann leicht immer mit neuen Systemen übernommen werden und gut gewartet hält sie auch eine Ewigkeit. So sehe ich manche Kosten eher als einmalige Kosten die nicht mehr anfallen. Anders sieht es halt aus wenn ein Kühlblock auf einer Grafikkarte verbaut wird oder ein Monoblock was mit neuer Hardware nicht mit übernommen werden kann.

Eine Wasserkühlung hat aber nicht nur was mit besserer Kühlung zu tun und leiser muss sie auch nicht ausfallen, da sie erst leiser wird wenn die Lüfter dementsprechend langsamer laufen können und ein gewisse Wassertemperatur trotzdem eingehalten werden kann. Das geht daher nur wenn genügend Radiatoren als Fläche vorhanden sind. Ich habe auch neben meinem externen Mora noch einen 420er + 240er Radiator intern verbaut.

Am ende hat es auch was mit der Leidenschaft zum erweitern eines Rechner zu tun und deren Optik.
Denn am ende ist es egal ob der Prozessor 10°C wärmer oder kühler ist oder ob die Grafikkarte 40°C oder 80°C erreicht. Gut mit meiner Wasserkühlung kann ich meine Grafikkarte noch etwas weiter übertakten ohne mir sorgen wegen der Temperaturen machen zu müssen und da Pascal oder Turing Grafikkarten je nach Temperatur auch ihre Taktstufen haben taktet die Grafikkarte auch nicht so stark herunter. Wobei letztes halt nicht so ausschlaggebend ist, da es egal ist ob die Grafikkarte am ende 100 MHz mehr oder weniger leistet. Aber ich kann halt was die Leistung des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte angeht mehr abverlangen ohne mir Gedanken zu den Temperaturen machen zu müssen.

Meine Frau hat das gut mit gemacht, aber ihr ist auch nicht ganz bekannt was das ganze am ende gekostet hat, sonst würde sie mich samt meinem Rollstuhl vor die Tür schieben... 

Bin aber Erwerbsunfähig und so spielt man eher mit dem Gedanken wo noch was verbessert werden kann.. 
Habe jetzt aber auch genug ausgegeben und muss mich auch etwas zügeln, aber ich habe was ich haben wollte und bin mit meinem System sehr zufrieden. Meine letzten Verbesserungen waren noch eine SSD mit 2 TB und ein Monoblock für mein Prozessor. Der Monoblock hatte aber nur Optische Gründe, da meine Spannungswandler auch mit Luft gut gekühlt wurden und mein CPU-Kühler von der Kühlleistung auch gut war.

Falls du in diese Richtung Interesse hast kannst du auf Youtube danach suchen, da gibt es einige gute Videos dazu.
Zum Beispiel: Macht eine Wasserkühlung überhaupt Sinn? | YouTube

Die Videos von KenschundCo kann ich dir hier auch sehr empfehlen. Hat hier einige Videos dazu erstellt worin er auch den Aufbau und was so alles wichtig ist beschrieben.


----------

